# Toyota Auris Rip off?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Or is it?

2008 58 model, was leaking water into the boot a few months ago so wife booked into the main Toyota dealer. They said it was a seal on the rear light. Cost £80.

Checked again last week and everything in the boot is absolutely p1ss wet through again.

We called the main dealer who did the job last time, fetch it in they said. Received a call to say its a different area of the boot that's leaking so it will £144 plus any parts. 

Surely a boot leak is a boot leak, how many areas of the boot can leak, so if we pay this time then it does it again they will say its another area that's leaking. I told them forget it and I collected it yesterday.

Is it us being tight or them trying it on, or a combination of both. £144 just to diagnose where its leaking??

Will have a look myself I think or take it somewhere else.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why take a ten year old car to a main dealer Paul? If your looking for a good honest garage you could try the one I use in Darlo. Wilsons at the bottom (Ring road end) of Haughton road. http://www.mwilsoncogarage.co.uk/contact-us

Speak to Sandra (Mornings) and tell them I sent you.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wife took it Barry a few months ago when it was her car, I now use it as she has another. I thought it would be covered from the job when she had it.

Thanks for the garage recommend, I will have a look.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You paid them to sort the job out the first time, if they didn’t do what they agreed to do (fix the leak) then they should do the job for free!

I’m with Barry, no way would I take it to a Main Agents 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Go through a car wash with you in the boot and a good flashlight. Much cheaper than paying £80 an hour.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to have Citroen C1 (with a Toyota engine of course and other bits labelled Peugeot) from new and it developed a VERY wet boot...

The main dealer (even though it was only a year old) said "not under warranty" and refused to do anything...

went to a local garage who said "seal around the rear screen - fixed several of them just needs some sealant not a new seal"

total cost? Less than a tenner.....

Small independent garages are the way to go - not a main agent - you pay the rent when you walk through the front door.....

Citroen were also the company that took 3 months to send a European Certificate of Conformity and then had the gall to charge £100 + VAT on top of the delay whereas Swift supplied one foc by return of e-mail......

I wonder which one would be more likely to help if I need it in the future? Just a clue - it's not a French owned company.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I also have a very wet boot in my Toyota Aygo.

I found this on the net last night 




After my success with the computer, I'm tempted to have a go!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect that mine was the high level ight cluster - thanks for that the garage that did mine was a small family operated busness literally across the street from us. They only charged us the minimum and did the job on a day when I did not need it so they were able to simply have a go when they had a minute - what a difference from the main dealer......

The internet does have some very useful links - it's just that you don't realise till afterwards when a helpful person posts them....

thanks - I sold the car to my son-in-law who has wrecked it by carelessnes - frustrating but I simply think "Thank heavens it's not mine now....."


----------

